# PerfCap Reason not shown under sensors tab.



## Puzzled Mind (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I just downloaded and installed GPU-Z to solve an odd behaviour with my system that I think is related to my GPU (RX 480).
I was interested in seeing whether my GPU was throttling while the problem is occuring.
So when I clicked on the sensors tab, I had less readings than I have seen others have and one of the missing reads was the PerfCap Reason.
If anyone can help me put the PerfCap back, I would really appriciate it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 11, 2020)

AMD has no perf cap sensor, it's an ability exposed by NVIDIA


----------



## Puzzled Mind (Mar 11, 2020)

Ahh that is a shame.
Anyway, thank you for your quick awnser.
I wish you a great day!


----------

